# My Ringneck doves won't shut up



## Skaella (Nov 30, 2013)

So I have 3 doves and 2 of them won't shut up. It's driving me insane, I can't sleep at night , they coo ALL NIGHT LONG even when I put a blanket on their cage, they never stop I'm about to go crazy! They coo so loud that even if they are in a cage downstairs and I'm upstairs I still can't sleep you've never heard a bird coo so loud! It's horrible I just want to blow their brains out !

I'm trying to give them away but nobody wants them and there is not animal shelter where I live, the closest one is 12 hours away so that's not an option.

Please tell me there is a way to make them shut up once it for all, or I'm sadly going to bring them to the vet to be humanly euthanazied. I love birds, I have a lot of them, but those two birds are so loud I've had them for 6 month, hoping things would get better, but it has gotten a thousand time worse. Even when they are out of their cage they coo as loud, even when I pet them they coo while I'm doing so!

I can't do this anymore ! Is there a way to make them shut up?!


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Welcome to the exciting world of doves! How long have you had them? If they're really that much of a problem for you, DON'T have them euthanized!! Private message me... I have friends on facebook in Quebec, and we can try to work out a solution.
The problem is: Unless you're familiar with doves, you're never ready for the noise (Parrots are even worse, and don't get me started about Starlings!). We have a dove at the Wild Bird Fund in New York that laughs constantly!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Skaella said:


> So I have 3 doves and 2 of them won't shut up. It's driving me insane, I can't sleep at night , they coo ALL NIGHT LONG even when I put a blanket on their cage, they never stop I'm about to go crazy! They coo so loud that even if they are in a cage downstairs and I'm upstairs I still can't sleep you've never heard a bird coo so loud! It's horrible I just want to blow their brains out !
> 
> I'm trying to give them away but nobody wants them and there is not animal shelter where I live, the closest one is 12 hours away so that's not an option.
> 
> ...


I know your pain!.. lol... I was lucky enough to find a bird person who had a sun porch closed off from the rest of the house to give mine to. 

what I would think about doing is making them a large aviary outdoors.. with it being summer they can gradually acclimate to the cooler temps and then use a reptile heater in the dead of the burrrr part of winter. I would have a wind block or cover it with plastic in winter. in summer you can sit out with them and drink some ice tea.


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

ha ha ha ha haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

That's the dove laughing, not me. Doves coo and laugh all the time. Some folks like them. Some don't.

Work with Seven of 14 while I wait for Seven of 9.


----------

